# Black car in the sun, what would you use?



## mackemforever (May 29, 2020)

So let's say absolute worst case scenario. You're dealing with a black car that's parked in a spot with no shade. It's a hot day and it's been sitting out for a while so it's good and hot.

Car has been washed and is ready for a coating of some kind.

What product would you use? What products can you use on a hot car?


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

Your choice is limited but I've recently tried Wowo's hot wax. Can be used in high temperatures and leaves a lovely finish, would look very good on black. 

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I’d be tempted to either wait til it cools some / get out there before it gets too hot / buy a gazebo... but if it’s not possible and you have to do, you could opt for something like Meguiars spray wax, very easy to apply / buff off, can be used in sunlight. Autoglanz Prism is very nice to use and flashes off very quick. I’ve used G3 supergloss wax on a hot and sunny day without issues, but the car wasn’t hot.

If it was my car, I still wouldn’t, I’d wait...


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

I recently bought a pop-up gazebo to provide some shade in the back garden but find I am using more often over the car. Its been a great addition to my detailing kit but the missus is "slightly" annoyed when I take it away and leave her in blistering sunshine :lol:

I have also used it in when the rain came and I was only halfway through the wash. :thumb:


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

I dont understand the whole sun issue.. .you thin all the mobile detailers in California stop and wait for no sun? Aint gonna happen.

Do as they do...

I would go for something oily, something that behaves in sunshine - meguirs quik wax or Detailer range Xpress Wax, goes on in red hot 80 degree panels, no drama.
Their Ultimate wax may behave the same as 100% synthetic, NXT wax always played well in the sun for me

Their professional syntehtic sealant will probably be fine too, but check what they do

most spray waxes work well, I hate using simoniz original paste as its 100 years old but as you dont buff that one it liked melting all over the paint in the sun...

Ideally do it first thing int he AM or late PM or find some shade.

Work thin, thats the best way, ive always waxed int he sunshine so maybe im used to it, and mainly used meguirs


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Should have just used Sonax BSD as a drying aid


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

id wait for a cooler day or get out there late in the evening


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Turtlewax Hybrid Spray Wax can be used in the sun.


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

Have a look at the Adams range. Pretty much all of their stuffs designed to be used in full sun. I’ve used the shampoo, foam, buttery wax and detail spray. All worked as would expect on hot sunny days with no shade. Used on black cars too. Brilliant products


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

As many other's have said I'd either hold out for a cooler day, early or late in the day or get a gazebo.


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Been there and feel you pain in owning such a colour. I use Megs Ultimate liquid wax for that very reason after trying a few and it says on the bottle it can be used in direct sun albeit it’s recommended to use in the shade. Works well enough just apply crazy thin ideally by machine. For top ups Megs ultimate quick wax is okay in the sun and is probably fine on its own topped up each wash as it’s so easy to use. Halfords have it on sale atm.

Use far more buffing cloths than normal is my other Tip.


----------



## Mardgee (Feb 28, 2009)

Always seems to happen when I go to wash my dads car. Usually the old pot of Natty's Paste wax comes out and does the job.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Go find shade, or wit until it is cloudy and best still as I must do a lot, get up early.
Hard battle to fight in the sun and you will lose.:thumb:


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Sides, front and rear are easy - just move them so the sun is at the opposite end and they're in shade. That leaves only the flat sky facing surfaces as an issue... plenty suggestions above but it's not that difficult to temporarily shade them and keep them a bit cooler.


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

I've very recently used Chemical Guys Black Light. Worked perfectly in direct sun.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Megs Ceramic Liquid wax or Prima Banana Gloss.

Easy on and off and both leave stunning finishes.


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

I've owned afew black cars and was in that dilemma!
Bilt Hamber cleanser polish still worked without issues in baking hot sun.

Topped with Finish Kare pink wax. This wax is a must for hot days and want to wax.

I actually wax the entire car and then buff in 28c weather. Goes on like butter, smells nice and buffs off with out issues even my 5 year old could do it. No residue in between gaps either.

£18-£20 gets you a massive 400g+ tin.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

The temp of the panels will be double that, maybe more :devil:
Just because there is no shade in your gaff, go find somewhere. Even a covered car park. :thumb:


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

Poor boys products are designed to work when working in the sun


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

NorthantsPete said:


> I dont understand the whole sun issue.. .you thin all the mobile detailers in California stop and wait for no sun? Aint gonna happen.
> 
> Do as they do...
> 
> ...


Mobile Detailers have pop up canopies, they don't sit in the sun and bake.

Also 80 degrees isn't a hot panel unless you're talking celsius. Black paint in full sun can reach 150*F and above.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Just checked my Black car.
Bonnet in direct Sun 85c. Rear out of direct Sun 48c. (fH is old hat now).
That's why I have to get up early, wait til later to work in shade.
Cannot personally grasp why anyone would want to fight a battle with heat or hot panels more to the point. Just work round it and find shade ...... anywhere at the right place or time. :wall:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Itstony said:


> Just checked my Black car.
> Bonnet in direct Sun 85c. Rear out of direct Sun 48c. (fH is old hat now).
> That's why I have to get up early, wait til later to work in shade.
> Cannot personally grasp why anyone would want to fight a battle with heat or hot panels more to the point. Just work round it and find shade ...... anywhere at the right place or time. :wall:


It's personal preference or circumstance though isn't it; there are products which let you work in the sun if you have no other option; I'm in that boat. I'll generally try and do it earlier or later if I have the chance, but once the sprog is in bed I can't really do it as the PW wakes her up.

Where my car is parked I don't have much options available to me unfortunately, but it's okay because I've got the right products which mean I can do the job with so side effects. DI water is definitely one of them which massively helps from a cleaning perspective.

You'll see I did this one in pretty much full sun and had no problems really (apart from I was feckin hot) - it is a white car of course which helps/doesn't show it as much. I used to do the same with my black fiesta though.


----------

